# -e yönelik



## miraculeuse

*Merhaba,

"Irkçılığı önlemeye yönelik tedbirler" derken, burda -e yönelik'i tam karşılayacak bir bağlaç arıyorum. "For" falan demek istemiyorum.Daha iyi bir seçenek var mı?

Teşekkürler*

(ps: fransızcasını bilen var ise asıl amaç fransızcasıdır ama ingilizce yeterlidir.)


----------



## Asr

measures to avoid racism... perhaps?


----------



## miraculeuse

*tabi ki olmuş teşekkürler..
ancak o cümle örnekti,ben tam olarak -meye yönelik,-e yönelik bunu nasıl sölerim onu merak ediyorum.*


----------



## Asr

aradığın preposition "towards" da olabilir, cümlene bağlı.

 loved the avatar; you made me crave for an apple.


----------



## hasansabri

might be "oriented"

*such as "racism prevention-oriented measures"*


----------



## hasansabri

in addition: *prevention- centered*


----------



## Rallino

fransızcası, dans le dessein de, en vue de, afin de.

*Les mesures en vue d'empêcher le racisme. *  olabilir mesela.


----------



## Volcano

miraculeuse said:


> *Merhaba,
> 
> "Irkçılığı önlemeye yönelik tedbirler" derken, burda -e yönelik'i tam karşılayacak bir bağlaç arıyorum. "For" falan demek istemiyorum.Daha iyi bir seçenek var mı?
> 
> Teşekkürler*
> 
> (ps: fransızcasını bilen var ise asıl amaç fransızcasıdır ama ingilizce yeterlidir.)



*prevention-oriented

oriented towards

aimed at 
*


----------



## miraculeuse

*herkese teşekkürler! Özellikle fransızcası için *


----------

